# IBRR New Years @ SE Command



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 26, 2009)

So, the MRS says I get my one day a year to tip a few cans. Anyone in the area give me a ring and you're more than welcome to come out. Already broke out the cast iron for a big BBQ. Bendix, Rise and others can tell ya about the QUALITY shine up in these here parts!

We'll be doing a Project Magellan council for the upcoming year and for those with enough miles we will be doing a formal initiation as well

Happy New Years to all!

:crew:
:cheers:


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 26, 2009)

I also can vouche for the quality and cheap shine in your area. Especially a little east of you in Hartford / Crosby.


----------



## bote (Dec 27, 2009)

I´m not around, but thanks for the invite. Happy grilling


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 28, 2009)

so, MURT is heading this way, Loaf and Reade may also be here. Tommy Two Tokes, Montana Mike and Sandman are enroute from IBRR NW Command. should be an interesting full moon!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 5, 2010)

Rise and his girl made it here the 1st. a lot of IBRR stuff was hashed out and overall (other than my trip to the yard while drunk) it was pretty good. ol lady provided a GREAT feast and we got a bunch of 2x8's for the new barn to house (w/office space for IBRR SE Command) conversion.

getting a bit older these days so the future New Year's parties may be non-alcoholic on my part!

hope ya'll had a good one!


----------

